# Shes Here - Shes Here :)



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

Got our 31rqs Havana from Hunter at Lakeshore yesterday. She is so beautiful and clean and almost squeaks she is so new.

Going to keep her home this Memorial Day weekend (dont want to embarrass ourselves getting aquainted infront of the crowd) and go next Tuesday 3 miles away to Lake Arcadia around the corner. Husband says he will just commute to work while I figure out how everything works and kids play outside.

We are towing with an 03 Excursion 4x4 7.3 so think we are all set


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

Let me know what you find wrong with it I have mine comming Mid June. It would be helpfull to know what I should be looking for. Thanks Todd


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Sounds like you have a great combo there. I saw the Havana in person a few weeks ago and can say the pictures don't do it proud.


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

campmg said:


> Sounds like you have a great combo there. I saw the Havana in person a few weeks ago and can say the pictures don't do it proud.
> [snapback]114239[/snapback]​


I agree - I was sold on the Jasmine, but Hunter was out and the other 1/2 liked the Havana - Had to admit to DH that he was right - the Havana was the best choice.

So far, nothing wrong except a little dust (new construction stuff) and thats it. I am missing a few appliance manuals that were not in our "packet" but need to hunt around the RV to see if somewhere else. If not, will call Hunter for copies or just look them up on line and print them out and save everyone time and postage.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the 31RQS
Have a great time on your first trip out on Tuesday









Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on getting the new Outback home! What a great day for you and your family.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Yay!! Congratulations!! I'm so excited for you! Have a fun time getting to know your new trailer!!









action 
jewels


----------



## Excursions R Us (Jan 25, 2006)

congrats. we have a new 31RQS and an excursion 02. Love them both!!! A great combo. Enjoy.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats









Thor


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

*congrats on the new 31rqs*


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Way to go, jedmunson!!!*









What a great new Outback!
You will enjoy your new toy for many many years to come!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------

